# Problème USB dans Virtual box



## omni (17 Février 2017)

Bonjour,

J'ai besoin d'utiliser une clé de signature électronique sur Windows 10, installé à travers de Virtual BOX.
Le problème, autant je n'ai pas de problème pour les clés USB classiques (de stockage) soit reconnues par ma mac-hine virtuelle, autant pour cette clé de signature (avec une puce) n'est pas reconnu quelque soit le port USB dans lequel elle est insérée.
En réalité, elle est parfois reconnue mais de façon hérétique et incompréhensible.

Voilà le message d'erreur que j'ai :
Échec de la connexion du périphérique USB Gemalto USB SmartCard Reader [0200] à la machine virtuelle Windows 10.

Failed to create a proxy device for the USB device. (Error: VERR_READ_ERROR).

Code d'erreur : NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
Composant : ConsoleWrap
Interface : IConsole {872da645-4a9b-1727-bee2-5585105b9eed}

Si quelqu'un sait ce qu'il faut faire …

Merci


----------



## Locke (17 Février 2017)

Quelle référence exacte de ta clé USB ? Tu as été jeté un oeil chez le fabricant... http://support.gemalto.com/index.php?id=download_drivers ... ?

Sinon, toutes les autres clés USB sont reconnues sans problème ?


----------



## omni (18 Février 2017)

Merci pour l'intérêt. 
Oui les drivers sont bien installés. D'ailleurs on a réussi à faire fonctionner cette clé sur cette machine virtuelle. Mais des fois elle fonctionne des fois non. Et quand elle ne fonctionne pas c'est le message d'erreur du premier post qui apparaît. 
Et oui avec une clé de stockage classique je n'ai aucun problème.


----------



## Locke (18 Février 2017)

omni a dit:


> Et oui avec une clé de stockage classique je n'ai aucun problème.


Cette fameuse clé USB est-elle reconnue sans problème sous macOS ?

Je ne vois qu'un problème de drivers qui ne soit pas totalement compatible avec VirtualBox.


----------



## omni (18 Février 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Cette fameuse clé USB est-elle reconnue sans problème sous macOS ?
> 
> Je ne vois qu'un problème de drivers qui ne soit pas totalement compatible avec VirtualBox.



À la question "cette clé fonctionne-t-elle sous Mac OS X ? " réponse oui et non : Elle est reconnu, c'est à dire que le port USB fonctionne, mais je ne peux me servir des fonctions de cette clé avec Mac OS X (signature électronique = Java…) et c'est pourquoi je suis obligé de passer par Windows et donc une MV… 
Alors effectivement un drivers pas complètement compatible pourquoi pas, mais ce qui est bizarre c'est que des fois oui des fois non.
En tout cas merci pour les réponses. Je continue mes tests et je posterai mes éventuelles "trouvailles".
Une chose est sure : se servir d'une signature électronique quand on bosse avec Apple, ce n'est pas simple… et l'ensemble des prestataires en la matière semble ignorer notre plate-forme.
Une dernière chose qui n'a rien à voir avec VB et Windows : dans Firefox je sais où s'enregistrent les certificats, mais dans Safari ?


----------



## Locke (18 Février 2017)

Mais c'est quoi exactement cette clé USB, fabricant, modèle et référence ?


----------



## omni (18 Février 2017)

Alors :
1) je travaille dans l'administration 
2) nos actes et documents doivent de plus en plus être "dématérialisés" et donc signés électroniquement. de même que nos "transferts" comptables…
3) nous passons donc par des solutions de signature électronique élaborées… 
4) J'ai opté pour une solution "intégrée" que propose mon éditeur de logiciel compta (le plus connu pour les collectivités locales de taille moyenne…). La clé contient à priori une puce qui permet via des certificats "Certeurope" de transférer en signant électroniquement mes documents et actes divers aux organismes habilités…
5) je n'en sais pas plus = nous sommes une petite structure, pas d'informaticien, le support ne connait que Windows et tout cela à été difficilement installé hier. Je précise que la procédure de signature électronique (sensée simplifier les choses) me passe complètement au-dessus : un certificat, des tiers de confiance etc… je ne comprends pas grand chose car cela ne me passionne pas. D'ailleurs pour en avoir discuter avec un ami qui gère une SSII et qui répond à des appels d'offres de l'État, il est le premier à me dire que même lui, est "embêté" avec toutes ces procédures complexes et quelques peu obscures, qui remplace une simple signature sur du papier ! Je peux comprendre qu'il faille bien sûr sécuriser tout cela, mais du coup on perd largement en simplicité et donc efficacité. Exemple : télécharger les offres des candidats à un marché public avec votre commission d'appel d'offre qui attend pour l'ouverture des plis… (si votre connexion n'est pas au top, si votre ordi ne possède pas les derniers bon outils, si, si… Et bien bon courage !) Bien ce n'est pas le sujet 
6) Au début impossible d'installer sur la VM car la clé n'était pas "reconnue ? présente, montée ?) dans la machine Virtuelle. J'ai réussi (par coup de bol !) à ce qu'elle fonctionne et l'installation a été faite, ainsi que les tests qui prouve que tout fonctionne. Mais, quand on arrête la MV et que je la relance, une fois sur 2, la clé n'est plus "accessible, montée ? " = Message d'erreur du premier post…


----------



## omni (20 Février 2017)

Bon aujourd'hui cette clé fonctionne de façon assez erratique. J'ai fait les MAJ de VB et de ses AD ON. Puis celles de Windows 10. Mais pas  de réelles améliorations. Toujours un coup je monte un coup non.


----------



## litobar71 (20 Février 2017)

Bien le bonsoir,

changer de clef et de port usb & tester


----------



## omni (21 Février 2017)

Bonsoir,
Changer de port USB  = fait et. Cela ne règle rien. 
Changer de clé = comme je l'ai écrit, les clés  stockage sont reconnues sans problème et mon ancienne clé' de signature aussi. 
Par contre celle là pose problème. J'ai bien sûr pensé à un défaut de la clé mais elle fonctionne, du moins monte, est reconnue sur OS X.


----------



## Locke (22 Février 2017)

omni a dit:


> Par contre celle là pose problème. J'ai bien sûr pensé à un défaut de la clé mais elle fonctionne, du moins monte, est reconnue sur OS X.


C'est bien, mais toujours pas de réponse à la question #6 ? Toutes les marques de clés USB ne propose pas les mêmes performances et qualités.

Comme cette clé USB est spécifique, j'aurais tendance à te conseiller d'en demander une autre d'une autre marque.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Février 2017)

Salut

Je te conseille de tenter ta chance avec Parallels Desktop qui gère peut être mieux tout cela.
Sinon la dernière option :
Installer Windows avec BootCamp.


----------



## Locke (22 Février 2017)

Il y a aussi VMware qui est le concurrent de Parallels Desktop _(c'est celui que je préfère)_.


----------



## omni (22 Février 2017)

@Locke : J'ai répondu au post 6, mais surement mal :
Cette clé est une signature électronique, du moins l'un des éléments essentiel, elle contient une puce qui permet en duo avec un certificat de signer des documents officiels.
Elle n'a pas de marque, elle m'est fourni par mon prestataire qui ne me changera cette clé sous prétexte que dans ma MV elle semble capricieuse. Sa réponse est simple : il garantit ses solutions sous windows, pas sous MAC…
Qui plus est cette clé fonctionne sous MAC : le problème est différent alors, quand je suis sur MAC OSX, la clé permet d'être reconnu mais pas de signer car alors c'est l'applet JAVA qui merde…J'ai ouvert un post pour cela sur le forum MAC OSX.
Mais sous Windows, quand ma MV veut bien la voir branchée au port USB = tout fonctionne nickel, je suis reconnu et je signe !
Le seul Hic = parfois la MV ne semble pas reconnaître, savoir, que la clé est connectée…
Oui pour parallèle et /ou vmware, je les connais tous les deux et effectivement ils sont un cran au-dessus, ou du moins plus facile d'accès pour le commun des mortels (et donc pour moi) mais 80€. C'est pas la mort, mais le Windows, je ne l'utilise que pour ça !
Voilà, désolé pour le manque de précision sur cette clé, mais encore une fois ce n'est pas du stockage, c'est juste une clé permettant qu'une puce soit "lue" par la machine…
Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Locke (22 Février 2017)

Il faudrait que tu testes ta clé USB dans un Mac qui a une partition Boot Camp, au boulot, chez un ami. Là au moins tu serais fixé si c'est un problème sous une machine virtuelle.


----------



## omni (22 Février 2017)

Et si je te dis que je ne connais personne avec cette configuration ! J'ai des amis qui utilisent un Mac ( à cause -grâce à moi) mais personne avec Bootcamp ... mais je ne désespère pas


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Février 2017)

Tu ne veux pas tester avec Parallels Desktop?


----------



## Locke (22 Février 2017)

Ou VMware en version d'évaluation... http://www.vmware.com/products/fusion/fusion-evaluation.html ...le temps de tester ta clé.


----------



## omni (23 Février 2017)

Pas faux, je pourrai tester avec des versions d'évaluation. Mais alors : il faut ré-installer Windows dessus et vu le temps que ça prend c'est pas pour tout de suite. Mais c'est une bonne idée. 
Je verrai et je ferai un retour. Merci.


----------



## Locke (23 Février 2017)

omni a dit:


> Mais alors : il faut ré-installer Windows dessus et vu le temps que ça prend c'est pas pour tout de suite. Mais c'est une bonne idée.


Créer une machine virtuelle avec Parallels Desktop ou VMware est extrêmement rapide, bien plus rapide et convivial qu'avec VirtualBox, certes gratuit mais très pénible à paramétrer.

De plus, si une machine virtuelle ne plait plus, on l'efface, c'est tout bêtement un package fermé totalement indépendant de macOS qui ne laissera aucune trace.


----------



## omni (23 Février 2017)

C'est le temps d'installation de Windows qui pose problème quelque soit la MV ou même sur un PC Windows

Mais bon j'essaierai en espérant que j'ai le droit de ré installer ma licence Windows une deuxième fois ?...


----------



## Locke (24 Février 2017)

omni a dit:


> C'est le temps d'installation de Windows qui pose problème quelque soit la MV ou même sur un PC Windows


Oh que non, surtout pas en utilisant un fichier .iso.


----------



## bompi (24 Février 2017)

Tu dois pouvoir passer une VM de VirtualBox vers VMWare sans avoir à tout réinstaller (je vais chercher).

VMWare a une bonne capacité à gérer les périphériques connectés (Parallels Desktop aussi) : sitôt un périphérique connecté, tu te vois proposer de le relier à la VM active plutôt qu'à macOS. SI, comme je le pense, c'est bien écrit, tu n'as alors besoin d'aucun pilote sur macOS.


----------



## bompi (24 Février 2017)

Deux tutos pour la migration, avec des problèmes éventuels.
Ce que je te conseille : avant de la migrer, crée un clone de ta VM puis dans ce clone désinstalle les pilotes spécifiques de VirtualBox pour ne plus conserver que la configuration basique non optimisée.
Ensuite tu migres le clone.
Une fois ce dernier installé dans VMWare, tu pourras installer VMWare Tools pour disposer de pilotes optimisés pour VMWare.


----------



## bompi (24 Février 2017)

Dommage de devoir passer par une VM pour utiliser ces clefs. Mais je n'ai pas de moyen (sauf à acheter un certificat) pour tester réellement et élucider ton problème d'utilisation avec Firefox.


----------



## omni (26 Février 2017)

Merci pour vos réponses !
Sur la MV Virtual Box ça à l'air d'aller mieux = la clé est semble-t-il reconnu maintenant à chaque fois ???? Oui je sais ce n'est pas logique puisque je n'ai rien changé ???
Mais tant que ca fonctionne !
Par contre oui je suis d'accord le must serait que cela fonctionne tout simplement sur MAC OSX ! Mais je ne désespère pas : je me suis inscrit sur le forum d'oracle/java… Bon mon anglais laisse à désirer et je me suis fait reprendre au premier post : j'ai écrit en français et le modo m'a "gentiment" dit : c'est un forum anglais donc on écrit en anglais… et hop il m'a traduit mon post avec Google…
Du coup je vais progresser en anglais…


----------

